# My 2.5 Gallon Tank



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

ridiculously huge pictures are ridiculously huge


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

What are you talkin about? The pics are fine, I enjoyed 'em. You make me want to start a shrimp tank!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

slope that substrate...
there are ways you could improve this scape.


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok made some changes. Removed the rocks and added some slopes. Moved a few things around. Added Blyxa Japonica, a little of DHG, and some moss on the wood. Will stack a few cholla wood back left hand corner between the DHG and HC once it stops floating around. Shrimp should love that. I think it looks alot better. 




















Light bulb came in today but not the light strip. Ordered both at the same time from Petco but mailed form 2 different locations. I think the strip might be lost some where because other than the package being accepted/picked up on 8/25/11 (Priority Shipping), no other updates. :icon_neut

Still need to get some Fluval Shrimp Stratum and a small heater that I can adjust the temp on. Any suggestions on the heater? :help:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good lookin tank so far. The Tom's Mini Filter is amazing. I have one in my 2 gallon hex, and it is the best thing ever. As far as the light, I use this one on my 2.5 and it is great. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-10-Watt-Mini-Fluorescent-Aquarium-Bulb-1-ct/10448675

Something to consider for the future.:icon_wink


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

I have that Toms in my 5.5gal, I love it too!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

that does look good now =)
as for the heating issue, you wont need a heater unless your room temps go below 70F or above 85F, or if they swing a LOT during the day/night...shouldn't really be happening if there is a reliable heat source for your room.


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Update to my 2.5 Gallon Tank 11/11/11*

Received the light strip I was waiting for in but did not like it much when I installed it. The light bulb placement in the light strip was way off to one side and only gave light to that side of the tank so I returned it. I got a Catalina light house fixture and a 13 watt 6500k bulb. It looks much better and has a better light spread in the tank. 

Got the Fluval Shrimp Stratum top off, the cholla wood pieces and the 4 inch heater in the tank. Got some nice juvie RCS as the new inhabitants.

Updated photos: Yes I know, tank glass needs cleaning. Thinking of putting an otto in to keep algae in check.




























Thanks for looking! :fish1:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good.:icon_smil


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree! Nice!


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

*New creatures/bugs*

Well found new inhabitants in my tank........I think they are copecods/cyclops bugs:



















I guess it is a sign my water is good and from what I have read they are pretty much harmless but eeeewwwwww! I was trying to keep it mostly a shrimp tank but I guess will try and put some fish in there in hopes they eat them up or at the very least keep them in check. 

Any one had any experience with pseudomugil gertrudae fry and if they will eat these cyclops/copepods? Otherwise, what other small/nano size fish will eat them and not bother baby shrimps?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

holy picture size!


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Where did you get the fixture for your tank/how much was it?


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

only thing i dont like is the cholla wood. not a big fan of it. but awesome looking tank!! but plz dont put ottos in this tank, 1. its too small, 2. theyre social and need a minimum of 3 to a group. maybe a nerite snail instead.


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

SgtPeppersLHC said:


> Where did you get the fixture for your tank/how much was it?


Here is a link....http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1231


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

An updated pic on some of the inhabitants:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Tank still up?


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Tank still up?


Sorry for the very late response. Had problems with my home pipes bursting last year. Had to gut out the crawl space under the house and the whole kitchen. Took over 4 months working with insurance and contractors to get everything repaired. Water damage is no joke! :icon_eek:

With all this happening, all my tanks (5) suffered. I got back into the hobby earlier this year but have not been very active till now. 

This tank is no longer up but has been replaced with a 3 gallon tank instead. Took pics and will create a journal on another thread.


----------

